# I Can't Find Our Sponsors



## BandCollector (Feb 5, 2020)

I know that there are numerous sponsors of our Form.

Is there a list somewhere of who they are and what products they sell?   I can't seem to find any list in any of our Forums.

If I am correct, would it not be a good idea to include them somewhere on our sight?

Thanks,

John


----------



## normanaj (Feb 5, 2020)

I would agree.

Outside of Inkbird and ThermoPro are there any other sponsors?


----------



## mike243 (Feb 5, 2020)

If you are not a premier member you would probably see who they are lol


----------



## pc farmer (Feb 5, 2020)

Since switching to the new platform, we dont have that list.  The admins are working on it.


----------



## jcam222 (Feb 5, 2020)

pc farmer said:


> Since switching to the new platform, we dont have that list.  The admins are working on it.


I thought it would be a great idea to create a forum for each sponsor. They could maintain coupons codes, special offers, product infos in and answer support questions in their forum.


----------



## pc farmer (Feb 5, 2020)

jcam222 said:


> I thought it would be a great idea to create a forum for each sponsor. They could maintain coupons codes, special offers, product infos in and answer support questions in their forum.




Good idea.  I will relay the message.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 6, 2020)

Yea a lot changed with this new forum format now about 2 years old.

Warren


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 6, 2020)

I agree with jcam, it would be nice to go to a page that listed all the sponsors & any discount they may be offering.
Al


----------



## dr k (Feb 7, 2020)

That's how in the past I got to Todd and the AMNPS pellet tray, AMNTS tube and pellets with A-maze-n Products and Vacuumsealersunlimited.com for the Ultra rolls with Lisa by visual ads. Currently it's word of mouth but outta sight outta mind.  After the tray is purchased then you only need the consumables like Todd's pellets and saw dust or make your own out of the pellets and those Ultra vac rolls are 2-11"X50' for like $25.00.  A fraction of the amount compared to Foodsaver.  Inkbird offers so many great giveaways that got me to their Sous Vide circulator but they are in sight so in mind.  I'm proof that if you see it or easily find it I'll consider the sponsors first.


----------



## tallbm (Feb 7, 2020)

pc farmer said:


> Good idea.  I will relay the message.



Out of curiosity how does one become a sponsor and what are sponsor rules/etiquette?

Is that public/posted knowledge?  If you create a sub forum for sponsors that info would be a great sticky.


----------



## old sarge (Mar 23, 2020)

I would like to see a sponsor page as well.  I would guess that a sponsor would have to meet some sort of criteria, be ethical, and have a good track record of taking care of the customer during and after a sale.   I also assume that a sponsor has to pay to have their wares displayed, which is fair.


----------



## cmayna (Mar 24, 2020)

This thread is what I've been wanting to post for all I've been seeing lately is inkbird, inkbird and inkbird.  It would be nice to help promote other established sponsors as well.


----------

